

Show HN : VerticalSet, next generation search platform/engine - amitamb
http://www.verticalset.com/

======
amitamb
See blog post for more details

<http://blog.verticalset.com/launching-verticalset>

There are many innovations involved in this platform and would love to get
feedback on what you think of it as a search engine and more importantly as a
platform.

I intend to change from current closed nature of search engines to more open
one where any developer can control what appears in search results.

